# couguar - prononciation



## yuechu

Bonjour !

Quelle prononciation est plus courante pour le mot "couguar" en français ? Est-ce que c'est [ku.ɡaʁ] ou [ku.ɡwaʁ]?
Merci d'avance !


----------



## atcheque

Bonjour,

Je n'ai jamais entendu [ku.ɡwaʁ].


----------



## SergueiL

Comme Atcheque, je dirais que la prononciation [kugaʀ]est la plus fréquente.
Les dictionnaires ne sont pas d'accord :
Littré dit (kou-gar)
Le Robert écrit [kugwaʀ]
Le TLFi ne tranche pas : [kug(w)a:ʀ]

Je pense qu'on peut en conclure que les deux prononciations sont correctes.


----------



## Maître Capello

Pareil. C'est étonnant que l'on prononce en effet normalement [kugaʁ] alors que _jaguar_ se dit toujours [ʒagwaʁ].


----------



## snarkhunter

Bonjour,

Je pense que l'explication la plus simple est que l'autre (et pour moi la _principale_) orthographe française de ce mot est "cougar" : il n'y a donc aucun dilemme à résoudre quant à sa prononciation !

On peut certes se poser la question avec la seconde orthographe. Pour ma part, je pronce les deux [kugaʁ] et il est vrai que cela donne une incohérence par rapport à la prononciation de "jaguar". Mais _qw'importe_ ?!


----------



## atcheque

Et à défaut de trancher : Banque de dépannage linguistique - Cougar, cougouar ou couguar


> [...] *on emploie également le nom *_*puma* _[...] Ce mot peut s’écrire de trois façons : _cougar_, _cougouar_ ou _couguar_. Chacune de ces graphies a des caractéristiques particulières.


----------



## Maître Capello

snarkhunter said:


> l'autre (et pour moi la _principale_) orthographe française de ce mot est "cougar"


Certainement pas ! C'est là l'orthographe usitée pour la femme d'un certain âge cherchant à séduire des hommes jeunes, par transcription du terme anglais correspondant. Mais pour le félin, seule la graphie _couguar_ (et parfois en effet _cougouar_) est mentionnée dans les dictionnaires (cf. TLFi, Académie, Larousse, etc.).

Quoi qu'il en soit, plutôt que de se prendre la tête avec ça, il suffit de l'appeler _puma_ !


----------



## yuechu

Merci à tous pour vos réponses !


----------



## snarkhunter

Maître Capello said:


> Quoi qu'il en soit, plutôt que de se prendre la tête avec ça, il suffit de l'appeler _puma_ !


... _"I stand corrected"_, donc. Navré.

Cela dit : "pouma" ou "piouma" ?!


----------



## Nawaq

ou /pyma/, non ? (ou c'est pas encore la même bête ?)

sinon pour moi c'est /kugaʁ/ pour les deux


----------



## Maître Capello

Nawaq said:


> ou /pyma/, non ? (ou c'est pas encore la même bête ?)


Oui, la prononciation idoine est bien [pyma]. Snarkhunter ne faisait qu'indiquer la prononciation avec un accent anglais…


----------



## danielc

Maître Capello said:


> Mais pour le félin, seule la graphie _couguar_ (et parfois en effet _cougouar_) est mentionnée dans les dictionnaires (cf. TLFi, Académie, Larousse, etc.).



Wiktionnaire accepte la graphie _cougar_, Maître C.

cougar — Wiktionnaire


----------



## Maître Capello

danielc said:


> Wiktionnaire accepte la graphie _cougar_, Maître C.


La belle référence…


----------



## danielc

Maître Capello said:


> La belle référence…


Et alors? Nous ne sommes plus au vingtième siècle, Maître C. Nous écrivons sur un forum sur Internet et nous faisons référence aux dictonnaires et d'autres ressources en ligne.  Wikipédia et Wiktionnaire ont leurs avantages, entre autres le fait d'être à jour.


----------



## atcheque

danielc said:


> entre autres le fait d'être à jour.


Ou parfois en avance


----------



## Maître Capello

Voire tout simplement faux parfois…


----------



## danielc

Peut-être à l'avance, atcheque, mais pas faux, Maître C. La graphie se voie beaucoup au Canada (je corrige légèrement l'article de la BDL).


----------



## agnelo

L'animal se voit aussi au Canada, pas seulement la graphie. 
On l'appelle aussi "lion de(s) montagne(s)" par analogie avec l'anglais.


----------

